# animated GIF's of 4' staffwork in Pacific Rim movie



## Stickgrappler (Oct 15, 2013)

Some nice non-"jäger" (giant robot/"mecha") martial arts-related scenes in Pacific Rim. So of course I had to make some animated GIFs to share with you. 

Today's set features some great 4' staff moves as well as the good old Shaolin Salute!

http://www.stickgrappler.net/2013/10/pacific-rim-2013-animated-gif-set-1.html

Enjoy!


----------



## Stickgrappler (Oct 16, 2013)

I made 7 more animated GIFs of the 4&#8217; staffwork from Pacific Rim.






6 more here:

http://www.stickgrappler.net/2013/10/pacific-rim-2013-animated-gif-set-2.html
Enjoy!


----------



## Daniel Sullivan (Oct 31, 2013)

I really enjoyed that movie.  Beginning to end, it's the guilty pleasure of the year.  It's silly and nonsensical at times, but it's impossible to watch that movie and not have fun.

And I enjoyed the staffwork as well.


----------



## Stickgrappler (Nov 4, 2013)

anyone who was a kid during 60's,70's, and 80's should love this movie! well that is if they liked/loved Godzilla.


----------



## Daniel Sullivan (Nov 4, 2013)

Stickgrappler said:


> anyone who was a kid during 60's,70's, and 80's should love this movie! well that is if they liked/loved Godzilla.



Or Voltron, Power Rangers, Ultra Man, Robotech, Gundam Wing, or Johnny Socko.


----------

